# A Battle of Will and Determination (Small Shop Tribulations)



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

My apologies if this is posted in the wrong forum. I probably should of just posted an update in
my shop expansion blog.

Currently I am in the process of expanding a small shed into a doable workshop, I decided to take a slight detour
and build a lean-to on the back of my shed for storage of lumber,sheetgoods, and a few 
ladders.

I am wrapping things up, and just about have the exterior done. Some stormy weather has moved through so I have held off on painting until the humidity comes down some. Essentially, all that remains is that I paint and install the trim-work, re-install some drip edging, and a few pieces of door hardware. Locks and handles. Of course, I still have to install the lumber rack system and build a sheet goods storage bin also.

The weather hasn't stopped me from making progress. I just shifted my focus to digging out around the lean-to and putting down some gravel. Also I put down some galvanized metal meshing to deter the critters . But I also did some general landscaping on the curb out front of the place. All in all, I have been putting in a lot of 12 hour days on this projectand , shall I say, I'm very frustrated its taken this long.

Had I known I would be four weeks on this detour, I would have held off and started what was to be phase two of my shop expansion. I have heard some say that it takes as long to build it small as big. I truly believe that now !

Completing phase two would have finally opened up my shop area . As things are,I'm still tripping over things,and doing the limbo to get from point a. to point b. in there. For those with space challenged areas, I'm sure you know what I mean.

Despite this ranterous post, I have done pretty well at remaining calm and positive. I have made mistakes and corrected them and tried to do as good a job as possible without rushing to a completion. So anyways, here is how things look so far.

The following pics are a few days old. They don't show the the work I did today. I will try to wrap things up tomorrow and post updated pics then. I had to pull up the drip edge nails to redo the trim. So that is evident
in the photos. Will be replacing the drip edging also. Hopefully tomorrow (if it don't rain) , I can post pics of a completed lumber storage
lean-to.



















And this is what I'm dealing with inside the shop.




























The following picture shows a small shed to the front, that I will be tying into
the main shed. That was to be phase II of the expansion.










So obviously I still have a ways to go. Ha ha ! Won't really start on the inside until I have the tie-in completed.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep! Looking close to finished. There is always Mr. Murphy's laws to deal with LOL! Probably should have posted this as a blog.

Built my dad/or rebuilt my dad a small hose. Just as many corners, edges and smaller rooms. But same issues w/plumbing and electrical as if I had built him a big one. Oh yeah did the job while he and my mom were living there! Rained in torrents before I had the new roof on. vacuumed water out of everywhere. Learned a great lesson. Never again!

Congratulations on achieving what you have. By the way "It's never finished!"


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Doc. I think knowing what I know now, I could do it in probably half the time.

I do take satisfaction in knowing that I didn't hire out a team to pour a slab and a team to frame and basically build a shop .

Part of the enjoyment in this for me, is that I'm doing everything myself. The downside is of course the time commitment.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Keep on plugging Ron - you'll get to where you want to go eventually. I dug out my workshop from under my barn here in NH and ended up with short ceiling because of the ledge under my wood floor I insisted on having due to health issues. It's 24 X 24 with low ceiling… so what? It's my ultimate man cave and it's mine. The low ceilings make it easier to heat and keeps me thinking on how I'm going to build the next tall dresser or whatever. I love challenges. I developed a whole new type of workbench to suit my needs and now I'm thinking of making my bench "height" adjustable next winter. I'm sure I'll solve my problem.

Whenever I feel bad about my small shop, I think about some of our fellow LJ's who have closets to work from. They work outside on nice days and one guy uses his porch railing as his workbench. And the big shops? - glad I don't have to heat them. Like what you have and have fun with what you have!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A workshop is a work in progress. It is never finished. Only the projects that leave the shop are finished.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy smokes, I thought my shop was small. (10' X 22')
I have to keep my lumber in a separate room inside my basement. My shop is a one car garage located beneath my sunroom. So moving lumber on rainy days is a pain. I also have a low ceiling, about 7'. I try to plan ahead, and bringing a ten foot plank into my shop can be tough, so I try to cut either at the open garage door, or take a rip saw into the basement and cut it there. We all make accommodations for our shops!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have that same oscillating sander. Works just fine for what I do.


----------

